# Bay hippie 11/13 pm



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain Jon puts his crew on a solid limit of trout on an evening trip ! Come check us out this winter we have plenty of open dates with the best guides on Calcasieu lake !! Our guides will show you a great time ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Fish on


----------

